# Question about withdrawing applications...



## UltraRunner87 (Aug 31, 2017)

Applied while back to 2 departments no longer interested in. Just no longer interested due to the logistics of having to travel if I go further in the hiring process. They have their own respective exams coming up next Month.

Would it look bad if I don't show up for the exams? Probably not going to apply to the departments again.


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I guarantee you that they won't lose any sleep over it. I assist in our hiring process sometimes and we could care less about people who don't show or pull out. Their apps just go in the dead file.


----------

